# MHL help



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got an MHL adapter from monoprice. Not sure if the adapter is bad or a setting on the TV is off but The screen flickers constantly and the "phone" is too big for the screen. its like its zoomed in it doesnt fit right.

AOKP build 25 and an lg 47" LED tv.. hopefully someone has had this problem and found a fix.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

any suggestions?


----------



## 10aosmer (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought the same adapter, but it has been working great for me. Not sure whats going on...


----------



## salimundo (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the same adapter and for the flickering I don't get that constantly but it does randomly black out for a few seconds then it's back in. It happens after a few minutes sometimes and other times not at all. This makes me wonder if I have a bad unit or if that's just what I have to deal with for getting a $9 part.
As far as the edges cutting off, this seems to be because TVs aren't exactly 1080p. I've found this out when setting up my htpc and I have to adjust the resolution to 1828x1036 or else the edges of the computer are off the TV. so that means about 90 pixels are being cut off the side and 44 off the top/bottom.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

salimundo said:


> As far as the edges cutting off, this seems to be because TVs aren't exactly 1080p. I've found this out when setting up my htpc and I have to adjust the resolution to 1828x1036 or else the edges of the computer are off the TV. so that means about 90 pixels are being cut off the side and 44 off the top/bottom.


I have the same problem with my TV and it's for this exact reason. A couple years ago I went through 6 different video cards on my HTPC and couldn't get a single HDMI-out to line up correctly on my TV. I ultimately went back to VGA (my TV has one of those) and it works TONS better than either HDMI or DVI. And of course, with my MHL (as well as my Droid X when I used a micro-HDMI cable). For whatever reason, my PS3 and HD-DVD works fine - no clue what magic they use...


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Make sure the MHL is plugged in to outlet before you plug in your phone.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Got an MHL adapter from monoprice. Not sure if the adapter is bad or a setting on the TV is off but The screen flickers constantly and the "phone" is too big for the screen. its like its zoomed in it doesnt fit right.
> 
> AOKP build 25 and an lg 47" LED tv.. hopefully someone has had this problem and found a fix.


Use a different power source to stop that flickering and momentarily blackouts. 
I was using the stock Samsung and it did just that. Bought an afterarket works great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Grime (Sep 13, 2011)

I found out that, in my case, the flickering was being caused by the Hdmi cable. I tried a different cable had had no problems.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just to follow up with this got a replacement phone and it works flawless

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

For me I just had to wiggle it! It flickers for me at the beginning too and it settles after a minute or so.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

If the screen is cutting off the edge of the image making it look zoom, its because the TV is cropping or overscanning. You need to set image to "native" or " no over scan" on the tv


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Legacystar is right, I've seen this plenty of times using HDMI in the past on big screen TV's. They overscan the image for some odd reason, possibly because of the way television channels are made up so you're not missing anything on smaller tv's and people like to have the image stretched to the full screen even if it ruins aspect ratio









Anyways just changing that setting in your TV will solve that problem as legacy said.

By the way legacy, 3dfx rules!!!! Miss the days of my old Voodoo card.


----------

